# Anyone else heard of the Hobo Convention in Iowa?



## Sara Nayde (Jul 30, 2015)

Maybe I'm a bit late in posting this, but I recently discovered there's an annual National Hobo Convention taking place in Britt, Iowa on August 3-9, 2015. My partner and I are rubbertramping out of Michigan soon to start heading west and look for temp work, and we were wondering if this gathering is worth us stopping in the middle of nowhere for a few days. Anyone ever been? Or even heard of it? Anyone planning to go? We'd love to meet some fellow StPers. We also have room in our vehicle for 1 or 2 other travelers if anyone's looking to get to Britt (or even just curious enough to tag along).
Peace!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 30, 2015)

I won't be able to make it, but that'd be super badass if you can catch a couple of pictures/videos of the thing  I'm curious to see what such a thing turns out to be hahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 30, 2015)

its pretty much become a big joke the past 10 years or so from what ive heard from people who have went and the videos ive seen on it. its almost a big mockery of hobo culture and more of a family event that the town can be proud of. they look down on train riders in general and theres no camping in parks or booze allowed etc etc. if yer looking for a legit place thats open all year round iirc check out the bbcrc in weed cali. although after the fires in cali last year im not sure if its still up and running.


----------



## creature (Jul 30, 2015)

Interesting!!

a lot of shit is going down this week...

early augst, heading west out of north fuckota could be on my trajectory!!

hit me up!!


----------



## creature (Jul 30, 2015)

might be good just for a hello.. 
if it's as herpes says, well.. fuck it..

rather do stp, but life does what life does...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 30, 2015)

I met a former Hobo Queen in KCMO once, she was handing out plates to hungry folks.


----------



## creature (Jul 30, 2015)

fucking sweet..

good thing to do..

Sara?

if we & yer partner / crew meet up?

we'll do a kitchen : )

a couple of folks on here know about my feeding habits : )

i think it would be cool..

hit me up,

& thanks, MX7, fer the idea ; )


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 30, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> its pretty much become a big joke the past 10 years or so from what ive heard from people who have went and the videos ive seen on it. its almost a big mockery of hobo culture and more of a family event that the town can be proud of. they look down on train riders in general and theres no camping in parks or booze allowed etc etc. if yer looking for a legit place thats open all year round iirc check out the bbcrc in weed cali. although after the fires in cali last year im not sure if its still up and running.



that's disappointing to hear, although not totally surprising since i've barely heard any travelers report back from that event...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 31, 2015)

I've heard of it, but wasn't sure if it was even still around, it's been so long.


----------



## Sara Nayde (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, I had the same doubts, Matt. I just figured I would have heard of it before now if it was interesting. I think we'll make an appearance for a day or two, and see what it's about. For science!!
Creature: my partner is an excellent cook, and I'm getting pretty decent at it. So if we wind up in the same place, let's definitely cook some food!
I really wanna make the Slab City meetup, but I'm afraid it's going to be before we plan to arrive there. We intend to spend winter in the Slabs, but we'll still probably be trying to make money through October. But we'll see.


----------



## shabti (Jul 31, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> its pretty much become a big joke the past 10 years or so from what ive heard from people who have went and the videos ive seen on it. its almost a big mockery of hobo culture and more of a family event that the town can be proud of. they look down on train riders in general and theres no camping in parks or booze allowed etc etc. if yer looking for a legit place thats open all year round iirc check out the bbcrc in weed cali. although after the fires in cali last year im not sure if its still up and running.



yep.
Vice even made a video about it.

That video shows (a kind of depressing) foray into the thing. I think the slab city dirty kids thing would be a more accurate hobo convention.


----------



## spoorprint (Sep 9, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> its pretty much become a big joke the past 10 years or so from what ive heard from people who have went and the videos ive seen on it. its almost a big mockery of hobo culture and more of a family event that the town can be proud of. they look down on train riders in general and theres no camping in parks or booze allowed etc etc. if yer looking for a legit place thats open all year round iirc check out the bbcrc in weed cali. although after the fires in cali last year im not sure if its still up and running.


The bbcrc is still there(as of June) I and held their own event the same time as Dunsmuir railroad days- Although they didn't host the Hobo Olympics this year. I arrived a day late and missed because I took Amtrak, which got delayed by a freight derailment in Nebraska.


----------

